# tusc river cats 8-13



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

fished a new potential tournament spot tonight with renee and rocky from about 845 till 1130. it produced some really nice fish for us all..........i landed my personal best for this summer........ a 14 lbs 14 oz flattie on a live creek chub ...............renee landed her personal best for this summer............ a 8 lbs 12 oz flattie on a live rockbass..............and rocky landed a nice 6 lbs 6 oz channel cat on a live bluegill !!

thats my 7th flattie of the year !!! woooooo-hooooooo !!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I always told you that spot was good! Now that you finally fished it maybe I can talk you into going down there more often! The other spot down there usually holds more fish too!


----------



## CatCarnage (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice night good job congrats!!


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

nice cat, congrats


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

oh i will definitely be fishing more of that area down there SOON !! that whole stretch of river looks good for flatheads.................i think i can break the 20 lb mark down there this Fall !!!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I know there was a 28,22,15, and 13 that all came outta there on the same night, in Sept 2 years ago...but at the other spot...Let me know if you wanna head down there one night...


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

congrats on the nice fish


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice fish!


----------

